# '36 Western Flyer on the road!



## marklachapelle (Jul 14, 2020)

My 1936 Shelby built Western Flyer is on the road! What a fun ride! Still need a few parts (that's what makes it fun, right?).


----------



## JRE (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice. This is my 37 Shelby Built Western flyer. I'd love to find a 36.


----------



## marklachapelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Very cool. Just great looking bikes.


----------



## JRE (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea there my favorite.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 16, 2020)

marklachapelle said:


> My 1936 Shelby built Western Flyer is on the road! What a fun ride! Still need a few parts (that's what makes it fun, right?).View attachment 1228806


----------

